# Sto diventando pazzo?



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.

Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...

Io un momento penso che non posso buttare tutto all'aria, la nostra famiglia che ho sempre considerato splendida è la mia ragione di vita... dall'altra penso che non potrà mai più essere come prima, che non riesco neanche a guardarla negli occhi, che tutto mi sarei potuto aspettare dalla vita (davvero tutto) ma questo no... con i miei amici, ero l'unico che ci avrebbe messo la mano sul fuoco sulla nostra relazione...

Ora penso che sto diventando pazzo... cambio idea e umore alla velocità della luce... è normale? O forse sono io che ho davvero bisogno dell'aiuto di uno specialista?


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Ciao e - si fa per dire - benvenuto.

Risposta veloce e non esaustiva.
È normale, ammesso che sia normale essere costretti a fare esperienza di un simile terremoto emotivo.

Me la ricordo benissimo quella sensazione anche se è sostanzialmente passata.

Quindi stai tranquillo: qui troverai tanta gente che sa di cosa parli e anche gente che sa di cosa parla tua moglie.

Quanti anni avete tutti e due e da quanTo siete sposati? Come andavano le cose tra voi "prima"?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, *che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione,* che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
questa mi mancava...ma quante cazzate inventa chi e' stato scoperto?

La cosa che devi decidere e' se vuoi/puoi fidarti di quel che ti dice e ricostruire qualcosa che sara' comunque completamente diverso da prima.
Dal mio punto di vista, soltanto una confessione totale e provata di cio' che e' successo e la verifica successiva delle sue intenzioni potrebbero spingermi a fidarmi di nuovo.
Fermo restando che, con 3 bambini piccoli, potrebbe essere necessario anche se non lo volessi davvero. Almeno per ora
Mi spiace per te e ti auguro di chiarire prima possibile


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> *Lei mi dice che è finita, *che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Se era già finita, e se l'aveva davero chiusa lei, dovresti guardarla con un minimo di benevolenza.
Sarà che così porto acqua al mio mulino, ma penso che tra l'essere beccati DURANTE una relazione o beccare qualcuno per una relazione morta e sepolta tempo addietro ci sia un'ENORME differenza....


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Sei nella fase dello sconvolgimento. E' normale tutto quello che provi. 
Un consiglio a caldo e' di accertarti che sua davvero finita. 
Cerca di essere molto fermo e non farti guidare dalla paura di perderla.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Ascolta,il racconto di tua moglie è decisamente inverosimile.
Intanto 9 mesi sono lunghi....9 mesi di scopate extra non son roba da poco...con 3 bimbe piccole....!
Ma la cosa che mi fa incazzare,è leggere che ès tata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione,cioè,questa da cosa era distrutta?dai sensi di colpa?E CAZZO 9 MESI?SON DISTRUTTO DAL DOLORE....ma intanto per mesi qualcuno....gli profanato il sedere....


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,il racconto di tua moglie è decisamente inverosimile.
> Intanto 9 mesi sono lunghi....9 mesi di scopate extra non son roba da poco...con 3 bimbe piccole....!
> Ma la cosa che mi fa incazzare,è leggere che ès tata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione,cioè,questa da cosa era distrutta?dai sensi di colpa?E CAZZO 9 MESI?SON DISTRUTTO DAL DOLORE....ma intanto per mesi qualcuno....gli profanato il sedere....


welcome back, master!! 
inutile dire che mi ero permesso di far notare la medesima incongruenza :idea:


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Sì è normale.
Avrai molto lavoro da fare per comprendere cosa è accaduto.
E decidere poi sulla base di cosa è rimasto in te e in lei.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> *Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> *
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...



Cosa diceva la mail?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa diceva la mail?


delfino curioso!


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> questa mi mancava...ma quante cazzate inventa chi e' stato scoperto?


 Guarda che è possibile. Basta crederci veramente e il dolore di commettere un tradimento ti pervade anche durante e se sei bravo anche prima. E' stato comunque scientificamente provato che fortunatamente questo effetto collaterale non pregiudica l'atto sessuale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

Benvenuto. Sei sotto chock é normale. Sfogati, al momento non prendere decisioni e se puoi allontanati un paio di giorni per riflettere.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Guarda che è possibile. Basta crederci veramente e il dolore di commettere un tradimento ti pervade anche durante e se sei bravo anche prima. E' stato comunque scientificamente provato che fortunatamente questo effetto collaterale non pregiudica l'atto sessuale.


Scientificamente provato?da chi?da rocco siffredi?:rotfl:
Le persone normali quando son distrutte dal dolore non ci pensano proprio ad andare a trombare in giro e tradire un marito con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa,e se non era distrutta dal dolore che faceva?sdraiava tutti i camionisti dell est nelle aree di servizio torino milano?dai facciamo i seri.....


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Vi chiedo solo una cosa: un pò di rispetto non dicendo scopava camionisti e cose del genere...

Siamo sposati da 7 anni e fidanzati quasi 10, anche se io lavoravo fuori e ci vedevamo solo il week end...

Le cose, anche durante i 9 mesi, a mio avviso, andavano bene. Nel senso che per la nostra famiglia è sempre stata per me al primo posto. Faccio un lavoro impegnativo ma appena uscivo dall'ufficio non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa e stare con loro.

Certo, è vero la mia priorità sono sempre state le bambine. Le mie attenzioni sono state prevalentemente per loro nel tempo che stavo a casa, sia perché 3 bambine vogliono attenzioni dal padre che amano, sia perché il tempo a disposizione era quello. Mi devo pentire di questo? No, non mi pento. Penso ancora oggi che la priorità della mia vita siano loro e poi mia moglie.

Le cose andavano bene perché c'era armonia anche durante questi 9 mesi. Quest'estate in vacanza noi 5 siamo stati benissimo, eppure lei aveva questa relazione.

Lei mi dice che le cose andavano bene perché nella realtà non si è mai staccata da noi.

Per quanto riguarda che si erano già lasciati, non lo so, sarò ingenuo... ma le voglio credere. Me l'ha giurato sulle nostre figlie senza che le chiedessi niente e, se la conosco (ma la conosco veramente?) non lo avrebbe mai fatto.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scientificamente provato?da chi?da rocco siffredi?:rotfl:
> Le persone normali quando son distrutte dal dolore non ci pensano proprio ad andare a trombare in giro e tradire un marito con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa,e se non era distrutta dal dolore che faceva?sdraiava tutti i camionisti dell est nelle aree di servizio torino milano?dai facciamo i seri.....


Credo che il commento di JON fosse ironico....


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

abbiamo 40 anni io e 38 lei


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scientificamente provato?da chi?da rocco siffredi?:rotfl:
> Le persone normali quando son distrutte dal dolore non ci pensano proprio ad andare a trombare in giro e tradire un marito con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa,e se non era distrutta dal dolore che faceva?sdraiava tutti i camionisti dell est nelle aree di servizio torino milano?*dai facciamo i seri*.....


Subito. Perché ad essere serio, proprio per quelle tre bimbe, ho altri pensieri.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo che il commento di JON fosse ironico....


E si, diciamo più una reazione emotiva.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuto. Sei sotto chock é normale. Sfogati, al momento non prendere decisioni e se puoi allontanati un paio di giorni per riflettere.





chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Ho provato una esperienza simile diverso tempo fa... Anche se CN connotati diversi.
Ora sei sotto choc.. Non prendere se puoi alcuna decisione, ma lascia fluire ed elabora se puoi le varie sensazioni..
Io feci da solo, questo potrebbe essere un buon posto di condivisione e elaborazione.
Con qualche inevitabile rischio, ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Pensandoci-*

Un abbaglio di 9 mesi?270 giorni?
Mi fermo qui...che poi scrivo cose sconvenienti....e vado sulle palle.


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scientificamente provato?da chi?da rocco siffredi?:rotfl:
> Le persone normali quando son distrutte dal dolore non ci pensano proprio ad andare a trombare in giro e tradire un marito con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa,e se non era distrutta dal dolore che faceva?sdraiava tutti i camionisti dell est nelle aree di servizio torino milano?dai facciamo i seri.....


Vi prego: rispetto per me


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto, la tua reazione normalissima poi se sentirai la necessità di affidarti ad uno psicologo lo farai. La botta disorienta e annienta ma vedrai che con il tempo affronterai tutto con consapevolezza


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...



Ti passerà il dolore lancinante. Penserai forse alla morte (ma è più da donne) o alla vendetta, ma passerà anche questa fase. Penserai di aver sbagliato da qualche parte di non essere stato abbastanza presente, abbastanza innamorato, abbastanza complice... Penserai di poter ricominciare o te ne andrai.... Ma resterai per sempre ferito. Rasegnati.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*

Rassegnati,ma non farti prendere per il culo....


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho provato una esperienza simile diverso tempo fa... Anche se CN connotati diversi.
> Ora sei sotto choc..* Non prendere se puoi alcuna decisione, ma lascia fluire ed elabora se puoi le varie sensazioni..*
> Io feci da solo, questo potrebbe essere un buon posto di condivisione e elaborazione.
> Con qualche inevitabile rischio, ovviamente


mah non lo so... di solito nella mia vita  le decisioni giuste sono state quasi sempre prese seguendo l'istinto, a ragionarci sopra si rischia di più. Lo so che generalmente si pensa che non sia così e che  necessario riflettere e ponderare... ma alla fine penso che la nostra parte istintiva sia più abile di quella razionale nel guidarci in certi momenti fondamentali.


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ti passerà il dolore lancinante. Penserai forse alla morte (ma è più da donne) o alla vendetta, ma passerà anche questa fase. Penserai di aver sbagliato da qualche parte di non essere stato abbastanza presente, abbastanza innamorato, abbastanza complice... Penserai di poter ricominciare o te ne andrai.... Ma resterai per sempre ferito. Rasegnati.


Alla morte, mai pensato (neanche sfiorato il pensiero!).

Alla vendetta, solo per un attimo. Ma ho pensato che non servirebbe davvero a niente e, anzi, peggiorerebbe solo le cose.

Di aver sbagliato/ di non essere innamorato/ complice: ci ho pensato. E sono arrivato alla conclusione che rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto: attaccamento massimo alla famiglia ed amore incondizionato per le mie figlie.

Ricominciare o andarmene: questo è il pensiero che ho in testa ogni minuto della mia dannata esistenza attuale.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rassegnati,ma non farti prendere per il culo....


quoto!


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah non lo so... di solito nella mia vita  le decisioni giuste sono state quasi sempre prese seguendo l'istinto, a ragionarci sopra si rischia di più. Lo so che generalmente si pensa che non sia così e che  necessario riflettere e ponderare... ma alla fine penso che la nostra parte istintiva sia più abile di quella razionale nel guidarci in certi momenti fondamentali.


si.. lo diceva anche la mamma di Cosenza prima di soffocare la sua bambina 3 giorni fa col cuscino, perchè gli rompeva i coglioni perchè piangeva troppo..


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. lo diceva anche la mamma di Cosenza prima di soffocare la sua bambina 3 giorni fa col cuscino, perchè gli rompeva i coglioni perchè piangeva troppo..


che cazzo c'entra?


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. lo diceva anche la mamma di Cosenza prima di soffocare la sua bambina 3 giorni fa col cuscino, perchè gli rompeva i coglioni perchè piangeva troppo..


Eh???:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Alla morte, mai pensato (neanche sfiorato il pensiero!).
> 
> Alla vendetta, solo per un attimo. Ma ho pensato che non servirebbe davvero a niente e, anzi, peggiorerebbe solo le cose.
> 
> ...


ma vai dove con 3 bimbe piccole?  calmati, spurga quello che hai da spurgare e poi ragioniamo con calma.

soprattutto rifletti sul fatto che ok il lavoro, le figlie, le priorità, tutto quello che vuoi. ma una donna di 38 anni non è una mummia.      prova a riflettere sulla tua giornata/settimana tipo e calcola se riesci a fare uscire degli spazi solo per voi come coppia.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma vai dove con 3 bimbe piccole?  calmati, spurga quello che hai da spurgare e poi ragioniamo con calma.
> 
> soprattutto rifletti sul fatto che ok il lavoro, le figlie, le priorità, tutto quello che vuoi. ma una donna di 38 anni non è una mummia.      prova a riflettere sulla tua giornata/settimana tipo e calcola se riesci a fare uscire degli spazi solo per voi come coppia.


perple', non cominciamo...anche se fosse, giustificherebbe il tradimento?? essu', eh...non fatemi riscrivere cose banali come, rispetto per l'altro, buonsenso, minimo autocontrollo, dialogo etc etc...


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Vi prego: rispetto per me


Hai il rispetto di tutti, sii sereno. Tutti sappiamo cosa attraversi e dato che solo 4 giorni fa ti è cambiata la vita comprendiamo anche l'intensità delle sensazioni che provi. Leggi meglio Oscuro è capirai che non ha alcuna intenzione di scherzare.

Hai dormito questi giorni?


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> perple', non cominciamo...anche se fosse, giustificherebbe il tradimento?? essu', eh...non fatemi riscrivere cose banali come, rispetto per l'altro, buonsenso, minimo autocontrollo, dialogo etc etc...


io sto parlando di ricostruzione dando per buona la versione del nostro nuovo amico che la moglie è pentita.

prima di prendere la porta con 3 bimbe piccole in casa mi pare il minimo, capire se si può salvare la baracca,giusto?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sto parlando di ricostruzione dando per buona la versione del nostro nuovo amico che la moglie è pentita.
> 
> prima di prendere la porta con 3 bimbe piccole in casa mi pare il minimo, capire se si può salvare la baracca,giusto?


si, certo; ma non e' lui che si deve mettere in discussione (almeno, da quel che abbiamo letto finora).


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Chilosa*



chilosa ha detto:


> Vi prego: rispetto per me


Ascolta:se vuoi leggere quello che ti piacerebbe veder scritto è una questione.
Se vuoi leggere come stanno le cose allora sei nel posto giusto.
Il rispetto ti sarebbe dovuto da tua moglie,avrebbe dovuto portare rispetto ad un marito,e alla sua famiglia con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa.
DIstrutta dal dolore?abbaglio?270 giorni di corna non sono un abbaglio,e sei sei distrutto dal dolore per quello che stai facendo e fai non continui...per tutto quel tempo.
Lungi da me mancare di rispetto a chi sta male,ma non mi sembra neanche bello approfittarsi della buona fede di chi sta male....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> che cazzo c'entra?


c'entra eccome, ma sapete almeno leggere?
"di solito nella mia vita le decisioni giuste sono state quasi sempre prese seguendo l'istinto, a ragionarci sopra si rischia di più"

vi rendete almeno conto, disancorandovi dalla specifica situazione,  di quale "verità assoluta" è stata enunciata?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> c'entra eccome, ma sapete almeno leggere?
> "di solito nella mia vita le decisioni giuste sono state quasi sempre prese seguendo l'istinto, a ragionarci sopra si rischia di più"
> 
> vi rendete almeno conto, disancorandovi dalla specifica situazione,  di quale "verità assoluta" è stata enunciata?


aspe', va', che aggiorno la lista degli ignore...


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, certo; ma non e' lui che si deve mettere in discussione (almeno, da quel che abbiamo letto finora).


esatto.  da quel che abbiamo letto finora.    io spero che il nostro nuovo amico riesca a squadernarsi con noi, perchè a me i tradimenti che cadono dall'alto come un asteroide sul cofano della mia Duna color sabbia non mi hanno mai convinto. 

se ci si guarda bene bene dentro, si realizza che i segnali premonitori del crac, c'erano.   solo che non li si voleva/poteva/sapeva cogliere


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> aspe', va', che aggiorno la lista degli ignore...


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta:se vuoi leggere quello che ti piacerebbe veder scritto è una questione.
> Se vuoi leggere come stanno le cose allora sei nel posto giusto.
> Il rispetto ti sarebbe dovuto da tua moglie,avrebbe dovuto portare rispetto ad un marito,e alla sua famiglia con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa.
> DIstrutta dal dolore?abbaglio?270 giorni di corna non sono un abbaglio,e sei sei distrutto dal dolore per quello che stai facendo e fai non continui...per tutto quel tempo.
> Lungi da me mancare di rispetto a chi sta male,ma non mi sembra neanche bello approfittarsi della buona fede di chi sta male....


quoto tutto, of course...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO ....*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,il racconto di tua moglie è decisamente inverosimile.
> Intanto 9 mesi sono lunghi....9 mesi di scopate extra non son roba da poco...con 3 bimbe piccole....!
> Ma la cosa che mi fa incazzare,è leggere che ès tata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione,cioè,questa da cosa era distrutta?dai sensi di colpa?E CAZZO 9 MESI?SON DISTRUTTO DAL DOLORE....ma intanto per mesi qualcuno....gli profanato il sedere....


QUOTO ..... pensa che se lo dicesse a me una cosa del genere la lascerei per le scuse .... hai sbagliato? Ok ..... mi prendi per coglione, stop. Non domandavo per non sentirmi dire cazzate .... scopro una cosa e mi dici una cosa del genere?

Comunque benvenuto.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esatto.  da quel che abbiamo letto finora.    io spero che il nostro nuovo amico riesca a squadernarsi con noi, perchè a me i tradimenti che cadono dall'alto come un asteroide sul cofano della mia Duna color sabbia non mi hanno mai convinto.
> 
> se ci si guarda bene bene dentro, si realizza che i segnali premonitori del crac, c'erano.   solo che non li si voleva/poteva/sapeva cogliere


puo' darsi, cosi' come non si possono prendere per buone le baggianate mirabilmente, al solito, sottolineate da oscuro.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì* scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione* con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, *leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive*.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Ma a quando risale la storia di 9 mesi? Da quando è finita? Secondo lei ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> aspe', va', che aggiorno la lista degli ignore...


sono un uomo distrutto...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Rassegnati ......a non farti prendere per il culo....


... quoto ... scuse del genere non si possono sentire ... 270 giorni, con vacanza estiva insieme, tre figlie piccole, tu che ti fai il culo in ufficio, e lei che ti dice che soffriva .... 

... cara, ti prego, evita .... immagino la sofferenza della povera donna ....

... detto questo, concordo con chi ti dice che è troppo presto per prendere qualsiasi decisione ....mi dispiace


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


cosa importante: la relazione è finita. Perchè? hanno chiuso quando tu non sospettavi nulla e questo gioca a tuo favore
Le scuse e tutto il resto poteva evitarsele. 
3 figlie e una famiglia serena, tu mi sembri ancora innamorata di lei, lei è pentita. Direi che un'altra occasione dovreste darvela. 
Magari lo specialista la aiuterà anche a ritirare le cazzate che ti ha detto parlando di quella relazione
Da traditrice leggere che soffriva mentre tradiva non si può leggere davvero


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *cosa importante: la relazione è finita*. Perchè? hanno chiuso quando tu non sospettavi nulla e questo gioca a tuo favore
> Le scuse e tutto il resto poteva evitarsele.
> 3 figlie e una famiglia serena, tu mi sembri ancora innamorata di lei, lei è pentita. Direi che un'altra occasione dovreste darvela.
> Magari lo specialista la aiuterà anche a ritirare le cazzate che ti ha detto parlando di quella relazione
> Da traditrice leggere che soffriva mentre tradiva non si può leggere davvero


lo dice lei, assieme a quell'altra marea di cazzate...per cui, io me ne accerterei, sai com e'...


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


> cosa importante: la relazione è finita. Perchè? hanno chiuso quando tu non sospettavi nulla e questo gioca a tuo favore
> Le scuse e tutto il resto poteva evitarsele.
> 3 figlie e una famiglia serena, tu mi sembri ancora innamorata di lei, lei è pentita. Direi che un'altra occasione dovreste darvela.
> Magari lo specialista la aiuterà anche a ritirare le cazzate che ti ha detto parlando di quella relazione
> Da traditrice leggere che soffriva mentre tradiva non si può leggere davvero


Grazie per la sincerità.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> cosa importante: la relazione è finita. Perchè? hanno chiuso quando tu non sospettavi nulla e questo gioca a tuo favore
> Le scuse e tutto il resto poteva evitarsele.
> 3 figlie e una famiglia serena, tu mi sembri ancora innamorata di lei, lei è pentita. Direi che un'altra occasione dovreste darvela.
> Magari lo specialista la aiuterà anche a ritirare le cazzate che ti ha detto parlando di quella relazione
> Da traditrice leggere che soffriva mentre tradiva non si può leggere davvero


.... meno male ....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> cosa importante: la relazione è finita. Perchè? hanno chiuso quando tu non sospettavi nulla e questo gioca a tuo favore
> Le scuse e tutto il resto poteva evitarsele.
> 3 figlie e una famiglia serena, tu mi sembri ancora innamorata di lei, lei è pentita. Direi che un'altra occasione dovreste darvela.
> Magari lo specialista la aiuterà anche a ritirare le cazzate che ti ha detto parlando di quella relazione
> Da traditrice leggere che soffriva mentre tradiva non si può leggere davvero


sono d'accordo.. e aggiungo che valutare la possibilità di proseguire il tuo rapporto, andandosela a giocare sulla misurazione delle sue sofferenze durante il tradimento, è cosa igienicamente sconsigliabile


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


Purtroppo benvenuto, i tuoi umori sono ipergiustificati e avrai bisogno di molto tempo per elaborare e decidere cosa fare, magari un allontanamento temporaneo ( se possibile e almeno un weekend) non farebbe male . 
Due piccole osservazioni:
1) una mail su una chiavetta non si trova per caso.... non so valutare la mossa ( da traditore non l'avrei mai fatto ), non capisco se è il senso di colpa atroce, se è un modo di  comunicare un disagio o se è un modo per farla obbligare a finire definitivamente la relazione.
2) continui a parlare di tutto il tempo che dedichi alle tue figlie e le priorità .......... questo non giustifica niente ma dovrai rifletterci pesantemente


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo dice lei, assieme a quell'altra marea di cazzate...per cui, io me ne accerterei, sai com e'...


si questo era sottointeso per me


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao e - si fa per dire - benvenuto.
> 
> Risposta veloce e non esaustiva.
> È normale, ammesso che sia normale essere costretti a fare esperienza di un simile terremoto emotivo.
> ...


Ho provato scrivere, ma non posta... Io 40, lei 38.

Siamo sposati da 7 anni e fidanzati da 10 anni prima del matrimonio.


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Purtroppo benvenuto, i tuoi umori sono ipergiustificati e avrai bisogno di molto tempo per elaborare e decidere cosa fare, magari un allontanamento temporaneo ( se possibile e almeno un weekend) non farebbe male .
> Due piccole osservazioni:
> 1) una mail su una chiavetta non si trova per caso.... non so valutare la mossa ( da traditore non l'avrei mai fatto ), non capisco se è il senso di colpa atroce, se è un modo di  comunicare un disagio o se è un modo per farla obbligare a finire definitivamente la relazione.
> 2) continui a parlare di tutto il tempo che dedichi alle tue figlie e le priorità .......... questo non giustifica niente ma dovrai rifletterci pesantemente


Lei ha fatto il back up del suo pc  aziendale sulla mia chiavetta, che poi mi ha restituito dimenticandosi di cancellare tutto. Venerdì mi serviva una cosa nella chiavetta, la apro, vedo una cartella Documenti, la apro, vedo in mezzo a un milione di documenti una mail dal titolo Buongiorno, la apro e leggo quello che non dovevo leggere.

La cosa (a sua detta) è finita un mese fa. Ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma le credo. Non avrebbe mai giurato sulle nostre figlie. Loro sono importanti per lei quanto per me. Non perchè abbia troncato prima potrò mai perdonarla per quello che ha fatto.

L'unica domanda a cui non avrò mai una risposta e che mi porterò con me per sempre è come hai potuto? Avevamo tutto, lavoro, carriere, serenità (almeno io sicuramente), figlia, una casa stupenda ed ora non ho forse più niente. Forse ho anche sbagliato a scrivere: io avevo tutto, a lei sicuramente qualcosa mancava...

PS: quando chiedo rispetto non è perchè voglio sentirmi dire solo quello che voglio, ma dire che mia moglie (ed è ancora oggi mia moglie, nonostante tutto) va con una manica di camionisti per me è mancanza di rispetto. Se interpreto male, ditemelo subito, esco per sempre da questo forum.


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.. e aggiungo che valutare la possibilità di proseguire il tuo rapporto, andandosela a giocare sulla misurazione delle sue sofferenze durante il tradimento, è cosa igienicamente sconsigliabile


Solo per chiarezza. Io sono il marito e non la moglie...


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto il back up del suo pc  aziendale sulla mia chiavetta, che poi mi ha restituito dimenticandosi di cancellare tutto. Venerdì mi serviva una cosa nella chiavetta, la apro, vedo una cartella Documenti, la apro, vedo in mezzo a un milione di documenti una mail dal titolo Buongiorno, la apro e leggo quello che non dovevo leggere.
> 
> La cosa (a sua detta) è finita un mese fa. Ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma le credo. Non avrebbe mai giurato sulle nostre figlie. Loro sono importanti per lei quanto per me. Non perchè abbia troncato prima potrò mai perdonarla per quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


non prendertela, il mastro oscuro e' un po' crudo, ma bisogna prendere i concetti, non la forma...
consolati, mia moglie stampava le mail che scambiava in ufficio e le portava a casa...ora ho trovato un metodo piu' diretto, ma e' illegale e non ne parlo


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



chilosa ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto il back up del suo pc  aziendale sulla mia chiavetta, che poi mi ha restituito dimenticandosi di cancellare tutto. Venerdì mi serviva una cosa nella chiavetta, la apro, vedo una cartella Documenti, la apro, vedo in mezzo a un milione di documenti una mail dal titolo Buongiorno, la apro e leggo quello che non dovevo leggere.
> 
> La cosa (a sua detta) è finita un mese fa. Ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma le credo. Non avrebbe mai giurato sulle nostre figlie. Loro sono importanti per lei quanto per me. Non perchè abbia troncato prima potrò mai perdonarla per quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Io ho scritto altro.Ho scritto solo che non è rispettoso tradire per 9 mesi e dire che si soffriva molto,capsico tutto,capisco il tuo momento,ma leggi bene....


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho scritto altro.Ho scritto solo che non è rispettoso tradire per 9 mesi e dire che si soffriva molto,capsico tutto,capisco il tuo momento,ma leggi bene....


Io ho letto questo "sdraiava tutti i camionisti dell est nelle aree di servizio torino milano?".

Ma onestamente, l'ultima cosa che voglio fare adesso è fare polemica....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per la sincerità.


Figurati 
Io devo ancora capire come una persona possa andare a letto con un altro e starci male mentre lo fa. 
Cioè, non vai d'accordo con tuo marito ma ci scopi per dovere, posso non capirlo ma accettarlo.
No sei sposata, tradisci e soffri scopando con un altro. Ma chi cazzo te lo fa fare


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Eccolo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Scientificamente provato?da chi?da rocco siffredi?:rotfl:
> Le persone normali quando son distrutte dal dolore non ci pensano proprio ad andare a trombare in giro e tradire un marito con tre bimbe piccole dentro casa,e se non era distrutta dal dolore che faceva?sdraiava tutti i camionisti dell est nelle aree di servizio torino milano?dai facciamo i seri.....


Frase paradossale e ipotetica,nessuna mancanza di rispetto,era solo per mettere in evidenza quanto sia fuori luogo parlare di sofferenza quando ti scopi un altro per 9 mesi.Senza nessuna polemica.


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma vai dove con 3 bimbe piccole?  calmati, spurga quello che hai da spurgare e poi ragioniamo con calma.
> 
> soprattutto rifletti sul fatto che ok il lavoro, le figlie, le priorità, tutto quello che vuoi. ma una donna di 38 anni non è una mummia.      prova a riflettere sulla tua giornata/settimana tipo e calcola se riesci a fare uscire degli spazi solo per voi come coppia.


Perplesso, io ti quoterei anche, ma questa è roba da fase successiva 

Nella fase di dissonanza cognitiva difficilmente potrà essere lucido. Io mi ricordo che avevo la testa molto molto confusa. E che il mondo (tutto) mi sembrava totalmente privo di senso.

Adesso forse vale solo il consiglio di prendersi due giorni per pensare e calmarsi.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Perplesso, io ti quoterei anche, ma questa è roba da fase successiva
> 
> Nella fase di dissonanza cognitiva difficilmente potrà essere lucido. Io mi ricordo che avevo la testa molto molto confusa. E che il mondo (tutto) mi sembrava totalmente privo di senso.
> 
> Adesso forse vale solo il consiglio di prendersi due giorni per pensare e calmarsi.


ma anche 4 giorni.    basta che non prende decisioni


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. lo diceva anche la mamma di Cosenza prima di soffocare la sua bambina 3 giorni fa col cuscino, perchè gli rompeva i coglioni perchè piangeva troppo..


bel commento... magari non c'entra un cazzo con quello che scrivevo io, ma fa tanto pulp :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> c'entra eccome, ma sapete almeno leggere?
> "di solito nella mia vita le decisioni giuste sono state quasi sempre prese seguendo l'istinto, a ragionarci sopra si rischia di più"
> 
> *vi rendete almeno conto, disancorandovi dalla specifica situazione,  di quale "verità assoluta" è stata enunciata?
> *


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto il back up del suo pc  aziendale sulla mia chiavetta, che poi mi ha restituito dimenticandosi di cancellare tutto. Venerdì mi serviva una cosa nella chiavetta, la apro, vedo una cartella Documenti, la apro, vedo in mezzo a un milione di documenti una mail dal titolo Buongiorno, la apro e leggo quello che non dovevo leggere.
> 
> La cosa (a sua detta) è finita un mese fa. Ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma le credo. Non avrebbe mai giurato sulle nostre figlie. Loro sono importanti per lei quanto per me. Non perchè abbia troncato prima potrò mai perdonarla per quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Caro amico. È vero, a questa domanda non troverai risposta. Mai. Ma se lei è sincera - aspetta a fidarti, alcuni segnali dicono che è molto confusa ancora anche lei - la domanda resterà irrisolta anche per lei.

Chi ha posto fine alla relazione? Dalla "distrazione" o "sciatteria" con cui ha gestito il back up vien da pensare che che fosse ancora emotivamente coinvolta tanto da lasciarsi sfuggire un dettaglio importante come la mail.

E poi. È il suo capo. Può essere che sia stata in qualche modo vittima di qualche forma di "mobbing" tanto da trovarsi coinvolta un po' forzatamente?

 Queste domande serviranno a circoscrivere non i perchè che forse non saprai mai, ma lo scenario, il perimetro entro cui potrai mettere la verità che vorrai far tua per riprenderti la tua vita.


----------



## Tulipmoon (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah non lo so... di solito nella mia vita  le decisioni giuste sono state quasi sempre prese seguendo l'istinto, a ragionarci sopra si rischia di più. Lo so che generalmente si pensa che non sia così e che  necessario riflettere e ponderare... ma alla fine penso che la nostra parte istintiva sia più abile di quella razionale nel guidarci in certi momenti fondamentali.



concordo. Poi ho sempre riflettuto un sacco su quello che dovevo fare, ma alla fine le decisioni che ho preso sono sempre state in sintonia con quello che provavo di impulso.
Certo in questo caso c'è la famiglia, ma secondo me non si deve focalizzare sulla famiglia, ma sul rapporto con la moglie e basta. Le figlie lo ameranno sempre. Ed è meglio crescere in un ambiente sereno che non fra 2 genitori che si odiano. Detto questo è probabile che l'ambiente sereno sarà con sua moglie, ma appunto deve riflettere solo sul rapporto con lei e non sul fatto che hanno una famiglia.


----------



## eagle (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto il back up del suo pc  aziendale sulla mia chiavetta, che poi mi ha restituito dimenticandosi di cancellare tutto. Venerdì mi serviva una cosa nella chiavetta, la apro, vedo una cartella Documenti, la apro, vedo in mezzo a un milione di documenti una mail dal titolo Buongiorno, la apro e leggo quello che non dovevo leggere.
> 
> La cosa (a sua detta) è finita un mese fa. Ditemi tutto quello che volete, ma le credo. *Non avrebbe mai giurato sulle nostre figlie.* Loro sono importanti per lei quanto per me. Non perchè abbia troncato prima potrò mai perdonarla per quello che ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Comincia a non mettere più le mani sul fuoco per niente. Fidati, chi tradisce può giurare su tutto, questa brutta esperienza dovrebbe insegnartelo. E' difficile da capire adesso ma anche questo ti farà crescere.
Per ora concentrati sulle tue figlie, è la cosa pù preziosa che hai. Il tempo dirà se potrai ricostruire con tua moglie.
Un grande in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> concordo. Poi ho sempre riflettuto un sacco su quello che dovevo fare, ma alla fine le decisioni che ho preso sono sempre state in sintonia con quello che provavo di impulso.
> Certo in questo caso c'è la famiglia, *ma secondo me non si deve focalizzare sulla famiglia, ma sul rapporto con la moglie e basta. Le figlie lo ameranno sempre. *Ed è meglio crescere in un ambiente sereno che non fra 2 genitori che si odiano. Detto questo è probabile che l'ambiente sereno sarà con sua moglie, ma appunto deve riflettere solo sul rapporto con lei e non sul fatto che hanno una famiglia.


Sono d'accordo. Troppe volte vengono chiamati in causa i figli, quasi a fornire un comodo alibi per decisioni che non si ha il coraggio di prendere. Ovviamente non dico che questo sia il caso, non conoscendo nulla del nuovo utente... ma la cosa fondamentale quando si deve decidere del destino di una coppia, è appunto la possibilità che questa coppia ha nel poter stare assieme con amore.


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Caro amico. È vero, a questa domanda non troverai risposta. Mai. Ma se lei è sincera - aspetta a fidarti, alcuni segnali dicono che è molto confusa ancora anche lei - la domanda resterà irrisolta anche per lei.
> 
> Chi ha posto fine alla relazione? Dalla "distrazione" o "sciatteria" con cui ha gestito il back up vien da pensare che che fosse ancora emotivamente coinvolta tanto da lasciarsi sfuggire un dettaglio importante come la mail.
> 
> ...


Innanzitutto, vi voglio dire grazie. Penso che parlarne anche se con degli sconosciuti su un forum forse mi aiuti. Non l'ho detto a nessuno, neanche al mio migliore amico.

Quello che era il suo capo (per fortuna) è diventato da Dicembre il suo ex capo. Non credo possibile alcuna forma di mobbing. Non è il tipo da subire così...

Avevo notato alcuni segnali, ma non tanto nel rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente è vero anche io ho dato per scontato e forse, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto investirci di più. C'erano dei segnali materiali che quando sei innamorato e tutto ti sembra perfetto non vedi... uscire di più con le amiche (pensate che ne ero contento per lei!), andare in ufficio ogni giorno più bella (e le facevo pure i complimenti!) e poi, la cosa su tutte (come ho fatto a non capire!), una volta volevo vedere l'ora sul suo cellulare (giuro non l'ho mai aperto in vita mia) ed aveva la password che non aveva mai messo. Era mattina e mi ero ripromesso la sera di chiederle il perchè, poi mi è sfuggito... che cretino! Per me una cosa del genere sarebbe stata impossibile, credetemi.


----------



## chilosa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> concordo. Poi ho sempre riflettuto un sacco su quello che dovevo fare, ma alla fine le decisioni che ho preso sono sempre state in sintonia con quello che provavo di impulso.
> Certo in questo caso c'è la famiglia, ma secondo me non si deve focalizzare sulla famiglia, ma sul rapporto con la moglie e basta. Le figlie lo ameranno sempre. Ed è meglio crescere in un ambiente sereno che non fra 2 genitori che si odiano. Detto questo è probabile che l'ambiente sereno sarà con sua moglie, ma appunto deve riflettere solo sul rapporto con lei e non sul fatto che hanno una famiglia.


Ti do pienamente ragione.

Sto cercando di ragionare esattamente in quest'ottica.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, vi voglio dire grazie. Penso che parlarne anche se con degli sconosciuti su un forum forse mi aiuti. Non l'ho detto a nessuno, neanche al mio migliore amico.
> 
> Quello che era il suo capo (per fortuna) è diventato da Dicembre il suo ex capo. Non credo possibile alcuna forma di mobbing. Non è il tipo da subire così...
> 
> Avevo notato alcuni segnali, ma non tanto nel rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente è vero anche io ho dato per scontato e forse, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto investirci di più. C'erano dei segnali materiali che quando sei innamorato e tutto ti sembra perfetto non vedi... uscire di più con le amiche (pensate che ne ero contento per lei!), andare in ufficio ogni giorno più bella (e le facevo pure i complimenti!) e poi, la cosa su tutte (come ho fatto a non capire!), una volta volevo vedere l'ora sul suo cellulare (giuro non l'ho mai aperto in vita mia) ed aveva la password che non aveva mai messo. Era mattina e mi ero ripromesso la sera di chiederle il perchè, poi mi è sfuggito... che cretino! Per me una cosa del genere sarebbe stata impossibile, credetemi.



Ciao, benvenuto (si fa per dire).

Esattamente un anno fa ero nelle tue stesse condizioni, dicevo le cose che scrivi tu, mi facevo le stesse domande. Quello che non sapevo è che ero ancora in una bolla di incredulità e che il bello/brutto vero doveva ancora arrivare. 
Questo posto e la gentaglia  che sta qui mi è stata non d'aiuto, di più.  Rimani, chiedi, leggi vecchi thread e soprattutto non prendere decisioni. Ci vorrà tempo per quelle serie. A rileggerci


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, vi voglio dire grazie. Penso che parlarne anche se con degli sconosciuti su un forum forse mi aiuti. Non l'ho detto a nessuno, neanche al mio migliore amico.
> 
> Quello che era il suo capo (per fortuna) è diventato da Dicembre il suo ex capo. Non credo possibile alcuna forma di mobbing. Non è il tipo da subire così...
> 
> Avevo notato alcuni segnali, ma non tanto nel rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente è vero anche io ho dato per scontato e forse, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto investirci di più. C'erano dei segnali materiali che quando sei innamorato e tutto ti sembra perfetto non vedi... uscire di più con le amiche (pensate che ne ero contento per lei!), andare in ufficio ogni giorno più bella (e le facevo pure i complimenti!) e poi, la cosa su tutte (come ho fatto a non capire!), una volta volevo vedere l'ora sul suo cellulare (giuro non l'ho mai aperto in vita mia) ed aveva la password che non aveva mai messo. Era mattina e mi ero ripromesso la sera di chiederle il perchè, poi mi è sfuggito... che cretino! Per me una cosa del genere sarebbe stata impossibile, credetemi.


Da una serie di cose che scrivi - e considerato il momento in cui le scrivi - non si può dire che tu sia intenzionato a scaricare tua moglie.
Sembri invece abbastanza lucido e razionale, pur nell'incredulità.
Forza e coraggio !


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...


E tutto normale e durerà per un po'... la odierai, la amerai e poi la odierai profondamente di nuovo e una cascata di rabbia e di schifo ti salira e ti scenderà per lo stomaco per un po'.... poi capirai se vale la pena di ricostruire o meno e deciderai.I primi tempi son terribili, alti e bassi e talvolta voglia di sparire... Sfogati che ti fa bene. Benvenuto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Benvenuto Chilosa.
Hai preso una botta in testa e gira tutto, come nei fumetti.
Non sembri arrabbiato, ma solo ancora incredulo.
E se non sei arrabbiato sei sulla strada per superare.
Auguri.


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto Chilosa.
> Hai preso una botta in testa e gira tutto, come nei fumetti.
> Non sembri arrabbiato, ma solo ancora incredulo.
> E se non sei arrabbiato sei sulla strada per superare.
> Auguri.


Nelle fasi del lutto la rabbia arriva dopo l'incredulità.....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto Chilosa.
> *Hai preso una botta in testa e gira tutto, come nei fumetti.*
> Non sembri arrabbiato, ma solo ancora incredulo.
> E se non sei arrabbiato sei sulla strada per superare.
> Auguri.


Esatto!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Nelle fasi del lutto la rabbia arriva dopo l'incredulità.....



Io sono rapida.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, vi voglio dire grazie. Penso che parlarne anche se con degli sconosciuti su un forum forse mi aiuti. Non l'ho detto a nessuno, neanche al mio migliore amico.
> 
> Quello che era il suo capo (per fortuna) è diventato da Dicembre il suo ex capo. Non credo possibile alcuna forma di mobbing. Non è il tipo da subire così...
> 
> Avevo notato alcuni segnali, ma non tanto nel rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente è vero anche io ho dato per scontato e forse, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto investirci di più. C'erano dei segnali materiali che quando sei innamorato e tutto ti sembra perfetto non vedi... uscire di più con le amiche (pensate che ne ero contento per lei!), andare in ufficio ogni giorno più bella (e le facevo pure i complimenti!) e poi, la cosa su tutte (come ho fatto a non capire!), una volta volevo vedere l'ora sul suo cellulare (giuro non l'ho mai aperto in vita mia) ed aveva la password che non aveva mai messo. Era mattina e mi ero ripromesso la sera di chiederle il perchè, poi mi è sfuggito... che cretino! Per me una cosa del genere sarebbe stata impossibile, credetemi.


Benvenuto. Vedrai che rimanere e fare parte del forum ti servirà molto.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

*FORZA*

scoprirai aspetti di te e sensazioni che mai avresti immaginato (e forse mai conosciuto)
questo è forse uno dei pochi arricchimenti da capitalizzare

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Tradito? (24 Febbraio 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Comincia a non mettere più le mani sul fuoco per niente. Fidati, chi tradisce può giurare su tutto, questa brutta esperienza dovrebbe insegnartelo. E' difficile da capire adesso ma anche questo ti farà crescere.
> Per ora concentrati sulle tue figlie, è la cosa pù preziosa che hai. Il tempo dirà se potrai ricostruire con tua moglie.
> Un grande in bocca al lupo.


Quoto.... Niente di piu' finto di questi giuramenti


----------



## chilosa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esatto!!!!


Avete ragione!

I primi 3 giorni, avevo solo capito che era successa una cosa grave, ma davvero grave. Una cosa che ti scombussola, che ti cambia la vita, e che non ti fa capire niente...

Poi la rabbia... momenti in cui ce n'è tantissima e momenti in cui scende... Nei momenti in cui ce n'è tanta, come ieri sera, ho detto a mia moglie cose che MAI avrei potuto pensare di dirle.

Poi la rabbia scende di nuovo, come adesso, anche perché poi come indole sono una persona calma, positiva, che crede negli altri, che difficilmente si arrabbia, che vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo pieno. E tutto ciò non penso mi abbia aiutato in questa storia... ma vi confesso che sono orgoglioso di come sono... anche se forse questa storia mi farà aprire gli occhi anche in altri aspetti...

Lei è disperata, piange tutto il giorno, mi chiama 10 volte al giorno, si inginocchia e mi chiede di perdonarla, mi dice che mi ama, che aveva troncato perché aveva capito che mi amava, che è stato un errore, è caduta su un corteggiamento e delle attenzioni come da tempo non riceveva. Le credo? Se dovessi rispondere con il cuore, forse si. Se dovessi rispondere razionalmente, non lo so.

Per ora resto a casa. Le bambine mi aiutano tantissimo. Quando sto con loro è come se riuscissi a distaccarmi da quello che è successo. Riesco ad essere il papà che sono sempre stato e per il quale motivo mi adorano.

Quando siamo da soli è molto più difficile, per l'alternarsi di momenti di rabbia e momenti di dialogo più civile. Sto dormendo in un'altra stanza, non riesco a pensare di dormire vicino a lei.

Non so quanto durerà tutto questo, ma ho capito che bisogno di un pò di tempo per riflettere su quanto accaduto, su di noi come coppia, su di noi come famiglia e anche su me stesso.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Avete ragione!
> 
> I primi 3 giorni, avevo solo capito che era successa una cosa grave, ma davvero grave. Una cosa che ti scombussola, che ti cambia la vita, e che non ti fa capire niente...
> 
> ...



Sei una gran bella persona.
Quanto al grassetto, tranquillo che la genuflessione postuma è prassi, quanto sincera non si sa.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Avete ragione!
> 
> I primi 3 giorni, avevo solo capito che era successa una cosa grave, ma davvero grave. Una cosa che ti scombussola, che ti cambia la vita, e che non ti fa capire niente...
> 
> ...


Quanto sono differenti le reazioni da persona a persona...Anche nel caso di restare.


----------



## Essenove (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao.

Ho letto ogni intervento e fatico a trovare quella che dovrebbe essere la risposta principale da cui partire.
Perché ti ha tradito? 
Noia? Bisogno d'intensità? Si sentiva sola con te lontano? Sesso?

Se il suo capo ha fatto breccia in lei, vuol dire che aveva la porta socchiusa. Prova a capire veramente il perché. Una volta che lo avrai fatto allora potrai guardare avanti e decidere cosa fare in base a cosa senti. 

Solo se capisci la ragioni e cambi qualcosa di conseguenza, avrai la possibilità di brindare ad un nuovo inizio, qualsiasi esso sia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ma cosa vuoi che sia successo?!
Un uomo, oltretutto con un ruolo di potere, l'ha fatta sentire apprezzata lavorativamente e come donna in uno spazio, mentale, fuori dalle preoccupazioni famigliari e lei si è sentita giovane e spensierata, ha giocato un po' e si è trovata coinvolta dalle emozioni.
Niente di significativo per il marito.
Lui è il marito e il padre delle bambine, non può dare spensieratezza.
Alla spensieratezza bisogna rinunciare.


----------



## chilosa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che sia successo?!
> Un uomo, oltretutto con un ruolo di potere, l'ha fatta sentire apprezzata lavorativamente e come donna in uno spazio, mentale, fuori dalle preoccupazioni famigliari e lei si è sentita giovane e spensierata, ha giocato un po' e si è trovata coinvolta dalle emozioni.
> Niente di significativo per il marito.
> Lui è il marito e il padre delle bambine, non può dare spensieratezza.
> Alla spensieratezza bisogna rinunciare.


Sulla prima parte del post, ti do ragione. Secondo me, soprattutto all'inizio della loro storia, lei non solo era stata travolta dalle emozioni, era si era fortemente infatuata di lui o forse addirittura innamorata (e questo mi fa malissimo pensarlo, è come una lama che entra nella schiena e gira). Il pensiero che possa aver detto a lui "ti amo", mi fa girare la testa...

Sulla seconda parte del post, non sono d'accordo. Anche con 3 bambine, per quanto impegnativo nella quotidianità, si può vivere, forse non proprio nella spensieratezza, ma sicuramente nella serenità e nella felicità. Era quello che avevamo (o, almeno io, sicuramente avevo) prima che succedesse tutto questo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



chilosa ha detto:


> Avete ragione!
> 
> I primi 3 giorni, avevo solo capito che era successa una cosa grave, ma davvero grave. Una cosa che ti scombussola, che ti cambia la vita, e che non ti fa capire niente...
> 
> ...



Chilosa a me questa tua indole preoccupa e non poco....!
Ci sono errori ed errori,un errore lungo 9 mesi non è l'errore di una notte.
Piange e si inginocchia?preoccupa anche questo modo infantile di agire,sarebbe più rispettoso lasciarti tutti il tempo per capire,per metabolizzare.
Poi se ci fosse la possibilità io mi accerterei di come son andate effettivamente le cose,ti sei accorta dopo 9 mesi di amare la persona che hai vicino?sono dubbioso....


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del post, ti do ragione. Secondo me, soprattutto all'inizio della loro storia, lei non solo era stata travolta dalle emozioni, era *si era fortemente infatuata di lui o forse addirittura innamorata (e questo mi fa malissimo pensarlo, è come una lama che entra nella schiena e gira). Il pensiero che possa aver detto a lui "ti amo", mi fa girare la testa...
> *
> Sulla seconda parte del post, non sono d'accordo. Anche con 3 bambine, per quanto impegnativo nella quotidianità, si può vivere, forse non proprio nella spensieratezza, ma sicuramente nella serenità e nella felicità. Era quello che avevamo (o, almeno io, sicuramente avevo) prima che succedesse tutto questo.


Hai altro materiale oltre la email che hai trovato?
Fortunatamente, si spera, la storia è finita prima che te ne accorgessi. E' poco o nulla, ma forse rende la scoperta meno pressante. Poi, lo so, è una mazzata tra capo e collo.

Se riesci cerca di non vederla in quell'ottica, il neretto. Certo, non puoi pensare che non fosse coinvolta, figuriamoci, puoi dargli però un connotato estraneo alla vostra coppia. Come se tua moglie fosse anche su un universo parallelo. La gente "perde la testa" a volte, spero che col tempo tu riesca a percepire che di lei puoi fidarti ancora e che tu stesso abbia la possibilità di rasserenarti.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chilosa a me questa tua indole preoccupa e non poco....!
> Ci sono errori ed errori,un errore lungo 9 mesi non è l'errore di una notte.
> Piange e si inginocchia?preoccupa anche questo modo infantile di agire,sarebbe più rispettoso lasciarti tutti il tempo per capire,per metabolizzare.
> Poi se ci fosse la possibilità io mi accerterei di come son andate effettivamente le cose,*ti sei accorta dopo 9 mesi di amare la persona che hai vicino?sono dubbioso*....


Pensando al fatto che fosse finita spontaneamente e dopo tutti quei mesi io ho sospettato che fosse finita per altre circostanze che lei invece ha camuffato con la sua versione. Ormai lo sappiamo benissimo, pure sotto torchio la verità viene sempre omessa laddove possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del post, ti do ragione. Secondo me, soprattutto all'inizio della loro storia, lei non solo era stata travolta dalle emozioni, era si era fortemente infatuata di lui o forse addirittura innamorata (e questo mi fa malissimo pensarlo, è come una lama che entra nella schiena e gira). Il pensiero che possa aver detto a lui "ti amo", mi fa girare la testa...
> 
> Sulla seconda parte del post, non sono d'accordo. Anche con 3 bambine, per quanto impegnativo nella quotidianità, si può vivere, forse non proprio nella spensieratezza, ma sicuramente nella serenità e nella felicità. Era quello che avevamo (o, almeno io, sicuramente avevo) prima che succedesse tutto questo.


Non mi sono spiegata.
Per me il matrimonio e la famiglia sono luogo di serenità e felicità. 
Pensavo alla spensieratezza di quando ci si sente quindicenni.
Questo è esaltante in sé. L'ho visto in persone che non erano per nulla innamorate e neanche infatuate.
Può succedere.
Il tradire concretamente è un passo successivo e grave. Ma si può capire come succeda e anche come si possa ridimensionare l'accaduto.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Comincia a non mettere più le mani sul fuoco per niente. Fidati, chi tradisce può giurare su tutto, questa brutta esperienza dovrebbe insegnartelo. E' difficile da capire adesso ma anche questo ti farà crescere.
> Per ora concentrati sulle tue figlie, è la cosa pù preziosa che hai. Il tempo dirà se potrai ricostruire con tua moglie.
> Un grande in bocca al lupo.


Quoto e mi accodo agli auguri.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, vi voglio dire grazie. Penso che parlarne anche se con degli sconosciuti su un forum forse mi aiuti. Non l'ho detto a nessuno, neanche al mio migliore amico.
> 
> Quello che era il suo capo (per fortuna) è diventato da Dicembre il suo ex capo. Non credo possibile alcuna forma di mobbing. Non è il tipo da subire così...
> 
> Avevo notato alcuni segnali, ma non tanto nel rapporto di coppia, che probabilmente è vero anche io ho dato per scontato e forse, col senno di poi, avrei dovuto investirci di più. C'erano dei segnali materiali che quando sei innamorato e tutto ti sembra perfetto non vedi... uscire di più con le amiche (pensate che ne ero contento per lei!), andare in ufficio ogni giorno più bella (e le facevo pure i complimenti!) e poi, la cosa su tutte (come ho fatto a non capire!), una volta volevo vedere l'ora sul suo cellulare (giuro non l'ho mai aperto in vita mia) ed aveva la password che non aveva mai messo. Era mattina e mi ero ripromesso la sera di chiederle il perchè, poi mi è sfuggito... che cretino! Per me una cosa del genere sarebbe stata impossibile, credetemi.


Leggendo questo tuo post ho provato una sensazione di disagio perché mi ha riportato alla mente quando mi accadde quasi tre anni fa. Se la storia è finita ritieniti fortunato. Passato lo sconvolgimento potrai valutare cosa resterà del vostro rapporto. Nel frattempo però prendi informazioni con un avvocato sulle modalità e conseguenze di un'eventuale separazione, giusto per capire come muoverti nell'eventualità peggiore di una frattura insanabile tra voi due. Tre figli piccoli sono un impegno importante per cui vai con i piedi di piombo nel prendere ogni decisione, soprattutto ora che sei sconvolto. Procrastina in attesa di essere più sereno. Non abbandonare casa nel frattempo. Ho una mia amica che lo ha fatto e da un mese sta tentando di rientrare in casa a prendere le sue cose, ma il marito glielo impedisce. Non è servito neppure ricorrere ai Carabinieri. Stai vicino ai tuoi bimbi, fai in modo che non si accorgano dei vostri problemi e che passi questo periodo senza traumi. In ogni caso tieni gli occhi aperti. Una persona in una fase in cui è particolarmente coinvolta può sorprenderti per come è capace di mentire. Un abbraccio.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del post, ti do ragione. Secondo me, soprattutto all'inizio della loro storia, lei non solo era stata travolta dalle emozioni, era si era fortemente infatuata di lui o forse addirittura innamorata (e questo mi fa malissimo pensarlo, è come una lama che entra nella schiena e gira). Il pensiero che possa aver detto a lui "ti amo", mi fa girare la testa...
> 
> Sulla seconda parte del post, non sono d'accordo. Anche con 3 bambine, per quanto impegnativo nella quotidianità, si può vivere, forse non proprio nella spensieratezza, ma sicuramente nella serenità e nella felicità. Era quello che avevamo (o, almeno io, sicuramente avevo) prima che succedesse tutto questo.


Quello era uno spazio suo, solamente suo, in cui lei impersonava  un altro  ruolo semplicemente diverso. Non più mamma e moglie, ma solo donna.  Ipotizzo si sia  innamorata del capo come della situazione.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Per me il matrimonio e la famiglia sono luogo di serenità e felicità.
> Pensavo alla spensieratezza di quando ci si sente quindicenni.
> Questo è esaltante in sé. L'ho visto in persone che non erano per nulla innamorate e neanche infatuate.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

*SI....*



			
				chilosà ha detto:
			
		

> Avete ragio ne solo solo capito che era successa una cosa grave, ma davvero grave. Una cosa che ti scombussola, che ti cambia la vita, e che non ti fa capire niente...
> 
> Poi la rabbia... momenti in cui ce n'è tantissima e momenti in cui scende... Nei momenti in cui ce n'è tanta, come ieri sera, ho detto a mia moglie cose che MAI avrei potuto pensare di dirle.
> 
> ...


... durerà per sempre.

Niente sarà più come prima ed il rapporto come tu lo vivevi prima è finito per sempre.
Puoi decidere di restare o andartene, o fare in modo che se ne vada. 
Puoi anche provare a perdonarla, magari ci riesci pure.
Ma non potrai mai fare finta che non sia successo.

Nove mesi, 270 giorni .... sono tanti
E ci ripensarai ogni giorno.
Ed ogni volta che ricorderai un momento trascorso con lei, che ti verrà in mente un episodio, o che qualcuno ti parli di una cena accaduta  in quei 270 giorni, non potrai far altro che pensare che la vostra felicità fosse tutta una finzione,  che lei magari aveva la testa altrove, e che mentre diceva a quanto era fortunata o ti faceva un complimento stava già pregustando i momenti con l'altro.
E pensi e ripensi a quanto fosse falsa.

E ogni battuta o barzelletta sul tradimento ed ogni doppio senso saranno per te delle pugnalate. 
E non riuscirai più a scherzare con lei.

La tua vita cambierà, ed è già cambiata.
Ma va avanti ed andrà sempre avanti perché devi pensare a te ed alle bambine. 

Non si dimentica, si impara a conviverci.

Buona fortuna


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

*La fiducia ....*



JON ha detto:


> Hai altro materiale oltre la email che hai trovato?
> Fortunatamente, si spera, la storia è finita prima che te ne accorgessi. E' poco o nulla, ma forse rende la scoperta meno pressante. Poi, lo so, è una mazzata tra capo e collo.
> 
> Se riesci cerca di non vederla in quell'ottica, il neretto. Certo, non puoi pensare che non fosse coinvolta, figuriamoci, puoi dargli però un connotato estraneo alla vostra coppia. Come se tua moglie fosse anche su un universo parallelo. La gente "perde la testa" a volte, spero che col tempo tu riesca a percepire che di lei puoi fidarti ancora e che tu stesso abbia la possibilità di rasserenarti.


... nei confronti di una persona si ha fino a quando non viene dalla stessa persona tradita.

La fiducia nei confronti di qualcuno, una volta  persa, non si riacquista più


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

*Brunetta ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Per me il matrimonio e la famiglia sono luogo di serenità e felicità.
> Pensavo alla spensieratezza di quando ci si sente quindicenni.
> Questo è esaltante in sé. L'ho visto in persone che non erano per nulla innamorate e neanche infatuate.
> ...


... secondo te come si possono ridimensionare 9 mesi di finzioni, falsità e sotterfugi nei confronti della persona alla quale avresti dovuto dare maggiore sincerità, verità e trasparenza. Stiamo parlando di 270 giorni, di una relazione parallela, non di una sera.

Chissà come rideva lei e cosa pensava lei di lui quando lui era felice che uscisse con le amiche ( ??? ) o quando si complimentava con lei per quanto fosse bella quando doveva andare in ufficio ( ??? ).


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... secondo te come si possono ridimensionare 9 mesi di finzioni, falsità e sotterfugi nei confronti della persona alla quale avresti dovuto dare maggiore sincerità, verità e trasparenza. Stiamo parlando di 270 giorni, di una relazione parallela, non di una sera.
> 
> Chissà come rideva lei e cosa pensava lei di lui quando lui era felice che uscisse con le amiche ( ??? ) o quando si complimentava con lei per quanto fosse bella quando doveva andare in ufficio ( ??? ).


Ho imparato da chi scrive qui e ha tradito che lo scherno che immagina il tradito non c'è stato.

Le cose vengono percepite separate proprio come quando quindicenni si esce con il moroso e si dice alla mamma che si va a studiare. È una riappropriazione della propria libertà. E alla mamma si vuole bene lo stesso, non si pensa di schernirla, non si pensa di abbandonarla. Si vuole solo vivere una cosa per sé.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho imparato da chi scrive qui e ha tradito che lo scherno che immagina il tradito non c'è stato.
> 
> Le cose vengono percepite separate proprio come quando quindicenni si esce con il moroso e si dice alla mamma che si va a studiare. È una riappropriazione della propria libertà. E alla mamma si vuole bene lo stesso, non si pensa di schernirla, non si pensa di abbandonarla. Si vuole solo vivere una cosa per sé.


E' cosi'
pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

*A proposito di fuga di cervelli ....*



			
				Pazzesco; ha detto:
			
		

> È' cosi'
> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice


... non le hai chiesto se il suo se ne era andato lasciandola quì? 

Per me le giustificazioni in genere mi rimangono più odiose del fatto in sé e spesso penso che un discreto silenzio sia anche una forma di rispetto dovuta nei confronti dell'altro.

Io le avrei risposto che visto che l'amavo tanto d'ora in avanti poteva vivere tutte le parentesi che avrebbe voluto ... senza problemi ... per tutta la vita.

A scanso di equivoci, io non chiedo di essere perdonato e non voglio che mi venga chiesto.

Non siamo bambini, non abbiamo bisogno di prenderci in giro.

L'hai fatto? Beccata? Paga le co seguente delle tue azioni.  Vale, ovviamente, anche per me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... non le hai chiesto se il suo se ne era andato lasciandola quì?
> 
> Per me le giustificazioni in genere mi rimangono più odiose del fatto in sé e spesso penso che un discreto silenzio sia anche una forma di rispetto dovuta nei confronti dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho imparato da chi ha tradito che lo scherno che immagina il tradito non c'è stato.
> 
> Le cose vengono pearate come quando quindicenni si esce con il moroso e si dice alla mamma che si va a studiare. È una riappropriazione della propria libertà. E alla mamma si vuole bene lo stesso, non si pensa di schernirla, non si pensa di abbandonarla. Si vuole solo vivere una cosa per sé.



Per la prima parte ... vero, ma il problema non è di chi ha tradito, ma del tradito che avverte il tradimento come un insieme di cose.

La presa in giro fa parte del tradimento stesso.

Immagina una coppia a cui una coppia di amici racconta che un'altra coppia si è lasciata a causa di un tradimento. I commenti del caso che si sviluppano durante la conversazione perché erano persone conosciute e frequentate, e poi in macchina, tornando, quello che si dice in confidenza, in complicità, tra marito e moglie riguardo all''accaduto. Non credo che lo scherno sia del tutto assente se uno dei due sta tradendo all'insaputa dell'altro.

Sulla seconda, non è la stessa cosa permettimi  ... vi sono bugie, omissioni, mezze verità  ... la gravità sta anche nell'oggetto della bugia, dell'omissione e della mezza verità e del male all'altro che essa ne deriva.

Esempio ... non dire da quindicenni che al bar ci vado da solo e non mi accompagna tizio con la macchina non è la stessa cosa che dire al marito esco con le amiche e invece vado a divertirmi con l'amante.

E se il meccanismo psicologico sotteso si intende il medesimo significa che la gravità del danno che ne potrebbe derivare viene equiparato da chi lo commette, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per la prima parte ... vero, ma il problema non è di chi ha tradito, ma del tradito che avverte il tradimento come un insieme di cose.
> 
> La presa in giro fa parte del tradimento stesso.
> 
> ...


Guarda che lo so meglio di te.

Ma durante il tradimento per il traditore è così.


----------



## oscuro (28 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' cosi'
> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice


Qualche giorno fa"pretendevi"rispetto da noi perfetti sconosciuti...,adesso DOVRESTI pretendere lo stesso rispetto da tua moglie,che come ho scritto giorni fa,a me non sembra per nulla rispettosa.... se non peggio.
Credo che ci sia molto poco da aggiungere,credo che l'unica cosa che dovresti fare e metterla alla porta,senza troppi se ,senza troppi ma,e dovresti farlo per il rispetto che dovresti a te stesso,non è più una questione di corna,ma di PRESA PER I FONDELLI.A te la scelta.L'uscita di tua moglie è una cosa vergognosa.
Avevo già presagito il tutto....e ti vedo sempre peggio....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so meglio di te.
> 
> Ma durante il tradimento per il traditore è così.


Non avevo dubbi ... tu sai tutto meglio di me. 

Già,  ma non sempre.
 Ci sono traditori che hanno un minimo di decenza e rispettano il tradito ... altri che aggiungono altre onte se possono. 

Ma lo sai meglio di me.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi ... tu sai tutto meglio di me.
> 
> Già,  ma non sempre.
> Ci sono traditori che hanno un minimo di decenza e rispettano il tradito ... altri che aggiungono altre onte se possono.
> ...


Lo so meglio di te perché sono stata tradita.
Tu neanche sei stato tradito, pensa un po'.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Il rispetto consiste nel non dire o nel non fare?


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

ciao,
mi spiace molto, anche a me dai l'impressione di una persona più che ragionevole.
io la penso come oscuro. da quello che scrivi tua moglie non è sincera neppure ora. 
il problema è che tu eri sereno, prima, e avete figli piccoli.
allora, dato sei ragionevole, sai di non poter buttare tutto all'aria all'improvviso.
non credo serva raccontarsela. non puoi. d'altra parte pretendi da tua moglie che
la smetta con le bugie. te lo deve.


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho imparato da chi scrive qui e ha tradito che lo scherno che immagina il tradito non c'è stato.
> 
> Le cose vengono percepite separate proprio come quando quindicenni si esce con il moroso e si dice alla mamma che si va a studiare. È una riappropriazione della propria libertà. E alla mamma si vuole bene lo stesso, non si pensa di schernirla, non si pensa di abbandonarla. Si vuole solo vivere una cosa per sé.


ma sì ok, ma il partner non è la mamma.
e in ogni caso di certo non sei dilaniato dal dolore come dice 'sta donna.
io apprezzerei più uno che ammette come stavano le cose.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so meglio di te perché sono stata tradita.
> Tu neanche sei stato tradito, pensa un po'.


Sei troppo pervenuta nei miei confronti e ti fai troppe paranoie (sempre in riferimento a me).


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Sei tu che mi hai trattato per un "lo so meglio di te"  da presuntuosa per una cosa  sulla quale preferirei non avere alcuna esperienza e competenza, 





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sei troppo pervenuta nei miei confronti e ti fai troppe paranoie (sempre in riferimento a me).


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il rispetto consiste nel non dire o nel non fare?



NEL NON FARE.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> NEL NON FARE.


Infatti. Mi pare inutile salvare la forma.
Poi ognuno dice quello che gli viene chiesto al livello comunicativo specifico di quella coppia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' cosi'
> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice



Questa cosa è terribile per diversi motivi. La verità è che per lei è stata davvero una cosa bella e la verità è anche che non si può pretendere che l'altro tale la consideri e la riconosca in nome dell'amore che prova. Neanche un santo del paradiso ce la potrebbe fare, se ama.

In questo ragionamento del traditore emerge un non pentimento, almeno all'apparenza, un ribadire che si è preso qualcosa che poteva spettargli e per il quale chiede addirittura il riconoscimento, ma nel caso della moglie di pazzesco forse il non aver consumato fisicamente la fa rimanere in quella terra di mezzo dalla quale non si vede il fondo.

Ho chiesto recentemente a mio marito se lui in cuor suo si perdona; mi aspettavo qualche giustificazione vaneggiante ma ha risposto seccamente che probabilmente non accadrà mai, neanche se dovessi un giorno farlo io. Qui dite spesso che uno che ha tradito è capace di mentire su tutto, di giurare sui figli etc, e anch'io lo credo plausibile, ma se mi togliessi di default la speranza che così potrebbe non essere e adbicassi a priori che altre possibilità esistano, lo lascerei.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questa cosa è terribile per diversi motivi. La verità è che per lei è stata davvero una cosa bella e la verità è anche che non si può pretendere che l'altro tale la consideri e la riconosca in nome dell'amore che prova. Neanche un santo del paradiso ce la potrebbe fare, se ama.
> 
> In questo ragionamento del traditore emerge un non pentimento, almeno all'apparenza, un ribadire che si è preso qualcosa che poteva spettargli e per il quale chiede addirittura il riconoscimento, ma nel caso della moglie di pazzesco forse il non aver consumato fisicamente la fa rimanere in quella terra di mezzo dalla quale non si vede il fondo.
> 
> Ho chiesto recentemente a mio marito se lui in cuor suo si perdona; mi aspettavo qualche giustificazione vaneggiante ma ha risposto seccamente che probabilmente non accadrà mai, neanche se dovessi un giorno farlo io. Qui dite spesso che uno che ha tradito è capace di mentire su tutto, di giurare sui figli etc, e anch'io lo credo plausibile, ma se mi togliessi di default la speranza che così potrebbe non essere e adbicassi a priori che altre possibilità esistano, lo lascerei.


Tu non ti perdoni le relazioni precedenti?

Voglio dire che un conto è la consapevolezza di avere fatto del male al tradito, altro è negare se stessi negando un proprio vissuto che ha avuto importanza per sé.


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2016)

Qui entra in mezzo un quesito che mi ha sempre dato da pensare... Si è parlato sempre di quanto sia importante che il traditore sia limpido ed onesto dopo. E qui la moglie lo è stata... "Stavo vivendo una cosa bella" (poteva evitare il "dovresti essere felice per me" ma comunque... "). Ad essere sincera lo è stata, più di chiunque, che dopo venir scoperto comincia con le lagne ecc ecc). In entrambi i casi però ci si rimane male... E cosa vorrebbero sentirsi dire i traditi per veder alleviato il proprio dolore? Un " veramente eri meglio te"  suona falso ma un "stavo vivendo una cosa bella"   stona anche se è la verità... Io probabilmente avrei preferito il secondo rispetto al primo. Almeno avrei saputo che non avevo sofferto per il nulla...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Cosa vuoi preferire?!
Preferiresti non essere tradito.
Non so cosa mi avrebbe consolato. Avrei voluto che ci fosse consapevolezza della gravità per me. Certo meglio farmi male per un innamoramento che per altro.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ti perdoni le relazioni precedenti?
> 
> Voglio dire che un conto è la consapevolezza di avere fatto del male al tradito, altro è negare se stessi negando un proprio vissuto che ha avuto importanza per sé.


Straquoto
Peggio mi sento se non ha avuto importanza. Cioè mi tradisci per una cosa che non è contato nulla per te? A me parte in automatico il vafanculo


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi preferire?!
> Preferiresti non essere tradito.
> Non so cosa mi avrebbe consolato. Avrei voluto che ci fosse consapevolezza della gravità per me. Certo meglio farmi male per un innamoramento che per altro.


Ah si. Non venir traditi certo... Ma se è successo è successo purtroppo. Almeno si aspetta, si spera che in seguito si sia sinceri. Ma quando la sincerità e "ho vissuto una cosa bella"  si rimane male, temporaneamente almeno... Meglio una verità dolorosa o una bugia consolatoria? In entrambi i casi sempre male fa ma almeno nel primo caso(verità dolorosa)  ci si puo affrontare senza maschere. Non vale sempre... può essere anche che la verità,  in realta,  sia il contrario...Ma chi lo saprà mai? Per cui quando si accetta di restare con il traditore, bisognerebbe andare oltre le presunte verità o bugie raccontate e riprovarci per davvero... È  tale la ferita che bisognerebbe per davvero superare tanti impedimenti
mentali per riprovarci...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ah si. Non venir traditi certo... Ma se è successo è successo purtroppo. Almeno si aspetta, si spera che in seguito si sia sinceri. Ma quando la sincerità e "ho vissuto una cosa bella"  si rimane male, temporaneamente almeno... Meglio una verità dolorosa o una bugia consolatoria? In entrambi i casi sempre male fa ma almeno nel primo caso(verità dolorosa)  ci si puo affrontare senza maschere. Non vale sempre... può essere anche che la verità,  in realta,  sia il contrario...Ma chi lo saprà mai? Per cui quando si accetta di restare con il traditore, bisognerebbe andare oltre le presunte verità o bugie raccontate e riprovarci per davvero... È  tale la ferita che bisognerebbe per davvero superare tanti impedimenti
> mentali per riprovarci...


Riprovarci è un tale massacro che al confronto separarsi è una passeggiata di salute.


----------



## Horny (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riprovarci è un tale massacro che al confronto separarsi è una passeggiata di salute.


lo credo anche io.
credo più produttivo accettare i propri limiti.


----------



## Eratò (28 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> lo credo anche io.
> credo più produttivo* accettare i propri limiti.*


E ti pare poco?:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ti perdoni le relazioni precedenti?
> 
> Voglio dire che un conto è la consapevolezza di avere fatto del male al tradito, altro è negare se stessi negando un proprio vissuto che ha avuto importanza per sé.


Ci sono relazioni precedenti di cui avrei volentieri potuto fare a meno. E ci sono relazioni sbagliate PER ME che ovviamente non posso cancellare e che valuto sulle conseguenze. Il mio primo matrimonio ad esempio. Mio figlio è motivo sufficiente per perdonarmi e per guardare con affetto ed indulgenza ai miei eventuali errori.
Se le esperienze si valutano sulle conseguenze, ci sta che il marito di Mary (ma anche il mio che più o meno usa espressioni analoghe di fronte ad analoghe domande) valuti se stesso alla luce delle conseguenze delle sue scelte che forse nel.momento culminante del finale travolgente non aveva valutato.

Penso .....


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho imparato da chi scrive qui e ha tradito che lo scherno che immagina il tradito non c'è stato.
> 
> Le cose vengono percepite separate proprio come quando quindicenni si esce con il moroso e si dice alla mamma che si va a studiare. È una riappropriazione della propria libertà. E alla mamma si vuole bene lo stesso, non si pensa di schernirla, non si pensa di abbandonarla. Si vuole solo vivere una cosa per sé.


Per Esperienza per Quanto folle posso dire che si è proprio così 

Assurdo lo so

Unica cosa io non credo non penso potrei prepararmi uscire di casa lasciando llil marito e figli ..ho tradito  ma vivevo praticamente sola mio marito era via per due tre settimane al mese nella mia testa di fatto ero una donna sola 
Le rare volte che era a casa non credo sarei mai riuscita anche se poi alla fine  forse è lo stesso non so
Lui aveva la sua vita via anche se non credo con altre donne via usciva con amici colleghi 
Io la mia qui con pochi spazi e tanta rabbia X essere sola 

Abitando insieme mi pare follia eppure la maggior parte dei tradimenti ho letto qui sono fatti  da chi ha una vita e una condivisione delle giornate normali ... Normalissime


----------



## Carola (28 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' cosi'
> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice


Anche io l'ho detto
Non che dovesse essere felice ma
Che finalmente io lo ero stata 

Ed era pure vero lo Penso tutto ora 

Ripeto X noi era una situazione famigliare particolare eravamo distantissimi proprio distanza kilo metrica prima e afferiva di conseguenza poi


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' cosi'
> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice



Ecco, più che le corna questo mi porterebbe a chiudere, e'  scema??????  Dimmi che scherzi ti prego.


----------



## chilosa (28 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' cosi'
> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice


Scusate penso ci sia stata molta confusione nel forum da questo momento in poi.
Pazzesco si riferiva a sua moglie ed alla sua storia.

Mia moglie non mi ha mai detto una cosa del genere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Scusate penso ci sia stata molta confusione nel forum da questo momento in poi.
> Pazzesco si riferiva a sua moglie ed alla sua storia.
> 
> Mia moglie non mi ha mai detto una cosa del genere.


Scusaci. Le discussioni si ampliano, deviano, tornano in argomento.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Scusate penso ci sia stata molta confusione nel forum da questo momento in poi.
> Pazzesco si riferiva a sua moglie ed alla sua storia.
> 
> Mia moglie non mi ha mai detto una cosa del genere.


scusa, colpa mia...


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Febbraio 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Scusate penso ci sia stata molta confusione nel forum da questo momento in poi.
> Pazzesco si riferiva a sua moglie ed alla sua storia.
> 
> Mia moglie non mi ha mai detto una cosa del genere.


quoto
colpa mia


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

*?????*



Eratò ha detto:


> Qui entra in mezzo un quesito che mi ha sempre dato da pensare... Si è parlato sempre di quanto sia importante che il traditore sia limpido ed onesto dopo. E qui la moglie lo è stata... "Stavo vivendo una cosa bella" (poteva evitare il "dovresti essere felice per me" ma comunque... "). Ad essere sincera lo è stata, più di chiunque, che dopo venir scoperto comincia con le lagne ecc ecc). In entrambi i casi però ci si rimane male... E cosa vorrebbero sentirsi dire i traditi per veder alleviato il proprio dolore? Un " veramente eri meglio te"  suona falso ma un "stavo vivendo una cosa bella"   stona anche se è la verità... Io probabilmente avrei preferito il secondo rispetto al primo. Almeno avrei saputo che non avevo sofferto per il nulla...


Non è il mio caso sicuramente.

Limpida ed onesta per me una donna deve esserlo con me in funzione del nostro rapporto. In parole povere non deve tradire.

Nel dopo, limpida ed onesta ha poco signigicato.

In ogni caso , ripeto, il rispetto per il tradito significa non accampare giustificazioni assurde sul perché ha tradito o ridimensionando il fatto.

Ed un discreto silenzio è gradito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Te lo dici da sola*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ah si. Non venir traditi certo... Ma se è successo è successo purtroppo. Almeno si aspetta, si spera che in seguito si sia sinceri. Ma quando la sincerità e "ho vissuto una cosa bella"  si rimane male, temporaneamente almeno... Meglio una verità dolorosa o una bugia consolatoria? In entrambi i casi sempre male fa ma almeno nel primo caso(verità dolorosa)  ci si puo affrontare senza maschere. Non vale sempre... può essere anche che la verità,  in realta,  sia il contrario...Ma chi lo saprà mai? Per cui quando si accetta di restare con il traditore, bisognerebbe andare oltre le presunte verità o bugie raccontate e riprovarci per davvero... È  tale la ferita che bisognerebbe per davvero superare tanti impedimenti
> mentali per riprovarci...


... il silenzio ... né verità né bugie ... cioe mi hai mentito fino al giorno prima per tradirmi ed ora vuoi continuare a mentire? oppure vuoi raccontarmi una verità che mi fa ancora più male?

Cara mia, sei stata beccata, hai ancora un minimo rispetto per me? Allora abbi la decenza di non dire nulla.

Ovviamente non parlerei se venissi beccato io.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ah si. Non venir traditi certo... Ma se è successo è successo purtroppo. Almeno si aspetta, si spera che in seguito si sia sinceri. Ma quando la sincerità e "ho vissuto una cosa bella"  si rimane male, temporaneamente almeno... Meglio una verità dolorosa o una bugia consolatoria? In entrambi i casi sempre male fa ma almeno nel primo caso(verità dolorosa)  ci si puo affrontare senza maschere. Non vale sempre... può essere anche che la verità,  in realta,  sia il contrario...Ma chi lo saprà mai? Per cui quando si accetta di restare con il traditore, bisognerebbe andare oltre le presunte verità o bugie raccontate e riprovarci per davvero... È  tale la ferita che bisognerebbe per davvero superare tanti impedimenti
> mentali per riprovarci...


... il silenzio ... né verità né bugie ... cioe mi hai mentito fino al giorno prima per tradirmi ed ora vuoi continuare a mentire? oppure vuoi raccontarmi una verità che mi fa ancora più male?

Cara mia, sei stata beccata, hai ancora un minimo rispetto per me? Allora abbi la decenza di non dire nulla.

Ovviamente non parlerei se venissi beccato io.


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con ultimo. Anche perché certe cose...non c'è bisogno di sentirsele dire. Che il sesso tra gli amanti sia stato favoloso o una mezza schifezza cambia qualcosa? 
Poi quale è il gradino successivo, conoscere ogni dettaglio delle prestazioni sessuali?


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... il silenzio ... né verità né bugie ... cioe mi hai mentito fino al giorno prima per tradirmi ed ora vuoi continuare a mentire? oppure vuoi raccontarmi una verità che mi fa ancora più male?
> 
> Cara mia, sei stata beccata, hai ancora un minimo rispetto per me? *Allora abbi la decenza di non dire nulla.*
> 
> Ovviamente non parlerei se venissi beccato io.




Certamente, se è quello che vuole il tradito, ma difficilmente è così.
Il tradito vuole, esige che gli vengano spiegati i fatti con dovizia di particolari.
Il tradito si spinge sempre troppo oltre (di solito) perché è più forte di lui: vuole sapere tutto e vorrebbe entrare nella mente dell'amato/a e carpirne i pensieri.
A questo punto, il traditore deve accondiscendere ed è qui che comincia il massacro...:facepalm:


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questa cosa è terribile per diversi motivi. *La verità è che per lei è stata davvero una cosa bella e la verità è anche che non si può pretendere che l'altro tale la consideri e la riconosca in nome dell'amore che prova. Neanche un santo del paradiso ce la potrebbe fare, se ama.*
> 
> In questo ragionamento del traditore emerge un non pentimento, almeno all'apparenza, un ribadire che si è preso qualcosa che poteva spettargli e per il quale chiede addirittura il riconoscimento, ma nel caso della moglie di pazzesco forse il non aver consumato fisicamente la fa rimanere in quella terra di mezzo dalla quale non si vede il fondo.
> 
> Ho chiesto recentemente a mio marito se lui in cuor suo si perdona; mi aspettavo qualche giustificazione vaneggiante ma ha risposto seccamente che probabilmente non accadrà mai, neanche se dovessi un giorno farlo io. Qui dite spesso che uno che ha tradito è capace di mentire su tutto, di giurare sui figli etc, e anch'io lo credo plausibile, ma se mi togliessi di default la speranza che così potrebbe non essere e adbicassi a priori che altre possibilità esistano, lo lascerei.



Bè, non sarei così categorica.
Io non mi ritengo affatto una santa, ma, ho reagito in un certo modo che mi imbarazza dire: ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando ho appreso che aveva fatto le sue esperienze da giovane perché se le aveva fatte voleva dire che desiderava farle.
E io non avrei mai voluto essere un "ostacolo" e un impedimento ai desideri della persona amata.
Il mio cuore, quindi, si è diviso a metà: una parte si è lacerata dal dolore e si è spezzata irrimediabilmente, l'altra ha provato una sensazione simile a quella suggerita dalla moglie di Pazzesco...preferisco non andare oltre.


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con ultimo. Anche perché certe cose...non c'è bisogno di sentirsele dire. Che il sesso tra gli amanti sia stato favoloso o una mezza schifezza cambia qualcosa?
> *Poi quale è il gradino successivo, conoscere ogni dettaglio delle prestazioni sessuali?*




...purtroppo è proprio quello, per molti traditi che diventano degli ossessivi.
E' ovvio che chi sta dall'altra parte non vorrebbe mai scendere a certi particolari, ma, a domanda insistente e continua, segue risposta, se non altro per sfinimento...e la conclusione è quello che succede in un campo di battaglia.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con *ultimo.* Anche perché certe cose...non c'è bisogno di sentirsele dire. Che il sesso tra gli amanti sia stato favoloso o una mezza schifezza cambia qualcosa?
> Poi quale è il gradino successivo, conoscere ogni dettaglio delle prestazioni sessuali?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Certamente, se è quello che vuole il tradito, ma difficilmente è così.
> Il tradito vuole, esige che gli vengano spiegati i fatti con dovizia di particolari.
> Il tradito si spinge sempre troppo oltre (di solito) perché è più forte di lui: vuole sapere tutto e vorrebbe entrare nella mente dell'amato/a e carpirne i pensieri.
> A questo punto, il traditore deve accondiscendere ed è qui che comincia il massacro...:facepalm:


.... un'altra visione della cosa ma non eta questo il mip discorso.

Il mio discorso era nato dal fatto che il traditore scoperto vuole giustificarsi.

Nel mio caso ... please, shut up.

Diverso se il tradito chiede ... anche se personalmente non capisco cosa ci sia da chiedere e cosa si spera di ottenere dalla richiesta.


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Cosa non ti torna, farfalla? Dovevo quotare il discorso di ultimo?


----------



## Tessa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cosa non ti torna, farfalla? Dovevo quotare il discorso di ultimo?


Ma quale discorso? Ultimo non scrive piu' da mesi.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cosa non ti torna, farfalla? Dovevo quotare il discorso di ultimo?


Diciamo che se hai trovato un post da quotare e la data è pregressa di un certo tot sarebbe il caso tu quoti, anche perché così chi ti capisce ?


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

Chiedo perdono! (sono nuovo di queste parti... )


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cosa non ti torna, farfalla? Dovevo quotare il discorso di ultimo?


Ultimo non scrive da mesi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Chiedo perdono! (sono nuovo di queste parti... )


Se sei nuovo non conosci Ultimo
Quindi....


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... il silenzio ... né verità né bugie ... cioe mi hai mentito fino al giorno prima per tradirmi ed ora vuoi continuare a mentire? oppure vuoi raccontarmi una verità che mi fa ancora più male?
> 
> Cara mia, sei stata beccata, hai ancora un minimo rispetto per me? Allora abbi la decenza di non dire nulla.
> 
> Ovviamente non parlerei se venissi beccato io.


Altro che ultimo (non so chi sia), volevo citare anonimo! E ho fatto un casino...


----------



## Horny (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Altro che ultimo (non so chi sia), volevo citare anonimo! E ho fatto un casino...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Altro che ultimo (non so chi sia), volevo citare anonimo! E ho fatto un casino...


Che stane coincidenze


----------



## Tessa (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei nuovo non conosci Ultimo
> Quindi....


Potrebbe averlo letto.
Io mi sono iscritta dopo aver letto molto.E Ultimo scriveva moltissimo. Troppo forse.


----------



## Tessa (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che stane coincidenze


Qui mi sento di credere sia stato davvero un lapsus.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Altro che ultimo (non so chi sia), volevo citare anonimo! E ho fatto un casino...


Che stane coincidenze


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Qui mi sento di credere sia stato davvero un lapsus.


Citando un utente che non scrive da mesi?


----------



## Tessa (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Citando un utente che non scrive da mesi?


Anonimo, Ultimo. C'e' assonanza. 
E' nuovo. Legge da un po' e ha fatto confusione. Ci sta.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anonimo, Ultimo. C'e' assonanza.
> E' nuovo. Legge da un po' e ha fatto confusione. Ci sta.


Ok. L'assonanza io non la vedo e soprattutto la coincidenza del citare un Nick presente sul forum mi dà da pensare. Pronta a scusarmi se mi sbagkio


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non ti perdoni le relazioni precedenti?
> 
> Voglio dire che un conto è la consapevolezza di avere fatto del male al tradito, altro è negare se stessi negando un proprio vissuto che ha avuto importanza per sé.


Io non solo me le perdono, ma mi ringrazio per averle vissute . Certo qualcosa che potendo tornare indietro non vorrei rivivere c'è, ma in quei casi ho fatto del male solo a me stessa, non a qualcun altro che di già non mi amava più e che non amavo più. Perchè dici che si nega se stessi rin-negando qualcosa che si è vissuto? Semmai si nega quel fatto o qualcosa che si è provato in quel frangente, non se stessi in toto. Si accetta l'aver commesso un errore e il fare fatica, almeno in tempi brevi, a perdonarsi, ma si può non perdere in integrità se si è centrati. Credo. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Riprovarci è un tale massacro che al confronto separarsi è una passeggiata di salute.


Sono d'accordo. Separarsi è doloroso, ma è un fatto inequivocabilmente fermo dal quale ripartire magari strisciando, ma che comunque ha solo spazi puliti intorno. Riprovarci con alla base poche certezze è sicuramente un massacro che richiede un tale arzigogolato lavorìo in mille direzioni, dentro e fuori di sè, che solo una forte determinazione dettata da spinte fortissime può supportare. E' tosta, molto.


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok. L'assonanza io non la vedo e soprattutto la coincidenza del citare un Nick presente sul forum mi dà da pensare. Pronta a scusarmi se mi sbagkio


Ti dà da pensare in che senso? 
In effetti ho tergiversato un poco prima di iscrivermi. A memoria però non ricordo di aver letto interventi di ultimo. Probabile banale lapsus...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti dà da pensare in che senso?
> In effetti ho tergiversato un poco prima di iscrivermi. A memoria però non ricordo di aver letto interventi di ultimo. Probabile banale lapsus...


Mi dà da pensare che nuovo non sei. Ma parto prevenuta perché hai citato un Nick che proprio non tolleravo


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi dà da pensare che nuovo non sei. Ma parto prevenuta perché hai citato un Nick che proprio non tolleravo


Caspita! Non parte bene la mia avventura (?) su questo forum. 

P.S. Ho frequentato abbastanza attivamente un solo forum fino ad oggi, riguarda una mia passione sportiva e qui era un continuo scrivere di non citare gli interventi precedenti,per non appesantire il post. Mi porto dietro questa impostazione. Ultimo non so proprio chi sia... Magari adesso mi vado a fare una cultura sull'utente.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Caspita! Non parte bene la mia avventura (?) su questo forum.
> 
> P.S. Ho frequentato abbastanza attivamente un solo forum fino ad oggi, riguarda una mia passione sportiva e qui era un continuo scrivere di non citare gli interventi precedenti,per non appesantire il post. Mi porto dietro questa impostazione. Ultimo non so proprio chi sia... Magari adesso mi vado a fare una cultura sull'utente.


Ma no lascia stare
Non perdi nulla


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Altro che ultimo (non so chi sia), volevo citare anonimo! E ho fatto un casino...


Ultimo????


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

stranamente avevo notato una certa somiglianza tra ultimo e anonimo, mi sarò sbagliato


----------



## Homer (1 Marzo 2016)

chilosa ha detto:


> Venerdì scopro che mi moglie ha avuto una relazione con il suo capo durata 9 mesi, nel modo più assurdo possibile, leggendo una sua mail che per errore aveva lasciato sulla mia pen drive.
> 
> Lei mi dice che è finita, che vuole solo stare con noi (ho 3 figlie piccole splendide, che amo all'infinito, e che sono legatissime a me), mi supplica in ginocchio di perdonarla, di ricominciare, che è stato un abbaglio, che ne è pentita, che è stata distrutta dal dolore già durante la relazione, che è stata da uno psicologo per capire come poteva essere...
> 
> ...



Tranquillo, tutto nella norma, passerà ancora un bel po' di tempo perché tu possa raccogliere i pezzi del tuo cervello esploso, e quando credi di aver raccolto tutto, troverai ancora dei pezzi sotto il divano......devi avere solo pazienza.
Come dice Eagle, non metterci mai più un cazzo sul fuoco che poi ti bruci ancora. Pensa alle tue figlie, dedica del tempo a loro, anche se poi la testa va sempre lì, e soprattutto pensa a TE.

Un grosso in bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> stranamente avevo notato una certa somiglianza tra ultimo e anonimo, mi sarò sbagliato


L'avevo chiesto a Ross però.


----------



## Ecate (1 Marzo 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> stranamente avevo notato una certa somiglianza tra ultimo e anonimo, mi sarò sbagliato


Per me proprio per nulla


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'avevo chiesto a Ross però.


E' un errore...dovuto a lettura di vecchi post o a un lapsus che il signor Sigmund probabilmente avrebbe rapidamente spiegato.

Ho già chiesto perdono ripetutamente eh! :facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E' un errore...dovuto a lettura di vecchi post o a un lapsus che il signor Sigmund probabilmente avrebbe rapidamente spiegato.
> 
> Ho già chiesto perdono ripetutamente eh! :facepalm:


Ieri hai detto che Ultimo non sapevi che esistesse. Ora hai letto vecchi post
Ok


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ieri hai detto che Ultimo non sapevi che esistesse. Ora hai letto vecchi post
> Ok



Ho letto tre o quattro storie complete (inclusa quella di pazzesco e la doppia di juanpalambrond) nel giro di poco tempo, mi sarà capitato sotto gli occhi qualche suo intervento...che ne so? Senza volere ho fatto confusione. Magari dietro c'è una spiegazione psicoanalitica banalissima della serie che per me 'arrivare per ultimo vuol dire rimanere nell'anonimato'...ma che ce ne frega?

Non capisco tutta questa gravità...pare che dobbiate svelare l'arcano. Temete sia un altro utente? O che sia un cazzaro psicopatico? O che vi faccia perdere del tempo prezioso? 
Ditemelo subito direttamente senza stare a fare mezze supposizioni perchè sta diventando imbarazzante.
O almeno spiegatemi cosa succede tra utenti di questo forum, perchè a questo punto credo che mi sfugga qualcosa.

Ad ogni modo, fino a pochi giorni fa non sapevo nemmeno potesse esistere un forum chiamato 'tradimento', perchè non mi sfiorava per l'anticamera del cervello che mi potesse interessare l'argomento. Se sono arrivato qui dopo tre mesi di delirio sicuramente un motivo c'è e non ne sto facendo mistero.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ho letto tre o quattro storie complete (inclusa quella di pazzesco e la doppia di juanpalambrond) nel giro di poco tempo, mi sarà capitato sotto gli occhi qualche suo intervento...che ne so? Senza volere ho fatto confusione. Magari dietro c'è una spiegazione psicoanalitica banalissima della serie che per me 'arrivare per ultimo vuol dire rimanere nell'anonimato'...ma che ce ne frega?
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa gravità...pare che dobbiate svelare l'arcano. Temete sia un altro utente? O che sia un cazzaro psicopatico? O che vi faccia perdere del tempo prezioso?
> Ditemelo subito direttamente senza stare a fare mezze supposizioni perchè sta diventando imbarazzante.
> ...


Scusami non è la mia giornata
Purtroppo hai toccato non volendo un nervo scoperto
In effetti non ti ho riservato una gran bella accoglienza. Mi spiace


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami non è la mia giornata
> Purtroppo hai toccato non volendo un nervo scoperto
> In effetti non ti ho riservato una gran bella accoglienza. Mi spiace


Mi dispiace per averti innervosito, ma credimi, non era mia intenzione. 
Certe dinamiche di questa comunità le sto iniziando a capire solo adesso. 

Scusa per il mio 'sfogo', ma l'accoglienza che ho ricevuto in effetti non è stata delle migliori.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per averti innervosito, ma credimi, non era mia intenzione.
> Certe dinamiche di questa comunità le sto iniziando a capire solo adesso.
> 
> Scusa per il mio 'sfogo', ma l'accoglienza che ho ricevuto in effetti non è stata delle migliori.


Rimedieremo


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per averti innervosito, ma credimi, non era mia intenzione.
> Certe dinamiche di questa comunità le sto iniziando a capire solo adesso.
> 
> Scusa per il mio 'sfogo', ma l'accoglienza che ho ricevuto in effetti non è stata delle migliori.



Io ci sto da più di un anno e tante dinamiche ancora mi sono oscure, tu pretendi di capire dopo 4 post come funziona?
Per quanto riguarda l'accoglienza non è che ci si debba aspettare i tappeti rossi e i petali di rosa d'emblée; per me uno entra se vuole e quello che trova, trova. Se gli sta bene rimane, altrimenti se ne va. Non mi fare la vittima, eh


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> stranamente avevo notato una certa somiglianza tra ultimo e anonimo, mi sarò sbagliato


Che strano ... pensa che io l'avevo notata tra te e Tessa


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ci sto da più di un anno e tante dinamiche ancora mi sono oscure, tu pretendi di capire dopo 4 post come funziona?
> Per quanto riguarda l'accoglienza non è che ci si debba aspettare i tappeti rossi e i petali di rosa d'emblée; per me uno entra se vuole e quello che trova, trova. Se gli sta bene rimane, altrimenti se ne va. Non mi fare la vittima, eh


Hehe, hai pienamente ragione su tutta la linea!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*SI...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami non è la mia giornata
> Purtroppo hai toccato non volendo un nervo scoperto
> In effetti non ti ho riservato una gran bella accoglienza. Mi spiace


... lui è appena entrato e subito gli hai permesso di toccarti qualcosa di scoperto ... spero intervenga l'Ispettore Oscuro a svelare i misteri del ... già ... sottobosco


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che strano ... pensa che io l'avevo notata tra te e Tessa


Tu mi stai diventando sempre più simpatico.:rotfl::rotfl:Anche se non so dei due chi si dovrebbe offendere....


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... lui è appena entrato e subito gli hai permesso di toccarti qualcosa di scoperto ... spero intervenga l'Ispettore Oscuro a svelare i misteri del ... già ... sottobosco



Cosa accade?ditemi...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... lui è appena entrato e subito gli hai permesso di toccarti qualcosa di scoperto ... spero intervenga l'Ispettore Oscuro a svelare i misteri del ... già ... sottobosco


non c'è bisogno di Oscuro e mai come questa volta non c'è sottobosco, o meglio c'è ma non da parte mia
Ha citato Ultimo, utente con cui ho avuto scazzi grossi per cose importanti che hanno rischiato di toccare la mia vita privata
E tutto scritto in chiaro
Vederlo nominare a un nuovo mi ha messo in "allarme" tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno di Oscuro e mai come questa volta non c'è sottobosco, o meglio c'è ma non da parte mia
> Ha citato Ultimo, utente con cui ho avuto scazzi grossi per cose importanti che hanno rischiato di toccare la mia vita privata
> E tutto scritto in chiaro
> Vederlo nominare a un nuovo mi ha messo in "allarme" tutto qui


Ok,avevo mandato una volante,ma non serve più.ok.


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,avevo mandato una volante,ma non serve più.ok.



Non mi permetto di dire niente, già ho fatto un bel casino sbagliando un nome... :mexican:


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che strano ... pensa che io l'avevo notata tra te e Tessa


devi essere una cima!


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi stai diventando sempre più simpatico.:rotfl::rotfl:Anche se non so dei due chi si dovrebbe offendere....


sono onorato di assomigliare a tessa anche (e non solo) perchè è un'altra della tua lista nera, e farne parte a me alza l'autostima


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che strano ... pensa che io l'avevo notata tra te e Tessa


Cioe' che io e Tradito in realta' saremmo lo stesso utente?
Ma Anony sei sicuro di leggere bene bene?

Tradito peraltro mi sta molto a cuore e spero che le cose gli vadano meglio.


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*No*



Tradito? ha detto:


> sono onorato di assomigliare a tessa anche (e non solo) perchè è un'altra della tua lista nera, e farne parte a me alza l'autostima



Non rimanerci male,ma tessa non è nella mia lista nera,io non ho liste nere,ho solo simpatie e antipatie.
Nonostante questo a differenza tua,metto davanti sempre l'oggettività alle mie antipatie.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cioe' che io e Tradito in realta' saremmo lo stesso utente?
> Ma Anony sei sicuro di leggere bene bene?
> 
> Tradito peraltro mi sta molto a cuore e spero che le cose gli vadano meglio.


 tutto bene da queste parti...a te?


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



Ross ha detto:


> Non mi permetto di dire niente, già ho fatto un bel casino sbagliando un nome... :mexican:



Ross,tranquillo puoi andare.:up:Abbiam controllato sei pulito...:rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non rimanerci male,ma tessa non è nella mia lista nera,io non ho liste nere,ho solo simpatie e antipatie.
> Nonostante questo a differenza tua,*metto davanti sempre l'oggettività alle mie antipatie*.


davvero? e come fai?


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> davvero? e come fai?


Non faccio,sono.Se scrivi una cosa condivisibile,perchè romperti le scatole?Capisco che per voi è diverso.


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> tutto bene da queste parti...a te?


Periodo sereno.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*SI...*



Tessa ha detto:


> Cioe' che io e Tradito in realta' saremmo lo stesso utente?
> Ma Anony sei sicuro di leggere bene bene?
> 
> Tradito peraltro mi sta molto a cuore e spero che le cose gli vadano meglio.


.... si .... lo avevo scambiato per una donna .... ma poi considerato che tu sei un uomo .... non non potete essere la stessa persona


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non faccio,sono.Se scrivi una cosa condivisibile,perchè romperti le scatole?Capisco che per voi è diverso.


Mi chiedevo come hai fatto a sviluppare la convinzione che se una cosa è condivisibile per te lo sia anche oggettivamente? 
Forse con la tendenza ad escludere chiunque la pensi diversamente da te?  In ogni caso beato te io sono sempre pieno di dubbi....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*SI...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non rimanerci male,ma tessa non è nella mia lista nera,io non ho liste nere,ho solo simpatie e antipatie.
> Nonostante questo a differenza tua,metto davanti sempre l'oggettività alle mie antipatie.


.... ma abbiamo anche un'altra lista ... divisa in due parti ... la prima parte UTENTI APPECORA IN PIEDI .... la seconda UTENTI APPECORA PRONI ... a margine abbiamo anche UTENTI CONFUSI


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... si .... lo avevo scambiato per una donna .... ma poi considerato che tu sei un uomo .... non non potete essere la stessa persona


Io sono uoma dentro in effetti....

Certo che il lapsus di Ross, ha centrato una cosa. 
Al fedele vassallo Ultimo, si e' avvicendato Anony.  Le dinamiche servili sono le stesse.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per averti innervosito, ma credimi, non era mia intenzione.
> Certe dinamiche di questa comunità le sto iniziando a capire solo adesso.
> 
> Scusa per il mio 'sfogo', ma l'accoglienza che ho ricevuto in effetti non è stata delle migliori.


Ciao Ross 
Benvenuto anche da me!
Io sto qui da più di due anni e ancora non le ho capite tutte. Andrà bene. Vedrai.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Marzo 2016)

E non solo anche un certo tipo di "idiozia" voluta. L'insistere sempre sullo stesso scherzo in modo ossessivo e ripetere le stesse cose....
A me puzza un po'  ma potrei sbagliarmi e d'altra parte ...... sticazzi'


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io sono uoma dentro in effetti....
> 
> Certo che il lapsus di Ross, ha centrato una cosa.
> Al fedele vassallo Ultimo, si e' avvicendato Anony.  Le dinamiche servili sono le stesse.


Servili di cosa? E di chi? Non dire a me ciò che è evidente a tutti.


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Ross
> Benvenuto anche da me!
> Io sto qui da più di due anni e ancora non le ho capite tutte. Andrà bene. Vedrai.


Grazie Divi...tengo duro! 
Poco alla volta imparerò a non rompere le balle a nessuno!


----------

